# Hello one and all!



## Ashleigh (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi everyone,

My Name is Ashleigh, I am 34 (oh that hurt! :wink: ) I am married to Tony, and we have one daughter. I have just moved from London to Peterborough uk, I am a youth worker and work with kids who mostly come from broken homes, It is by far the best job I have and am lucky to work with such great kids.

I have a staffordshire bull terrier, who is just like a big baby, she is gentle and very loving, In two weeks I get my kitten which is my very first! and I am really excited, she is a light tortoise shell. Anyway thats me, so hello all


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Ashleigh! Where are you getting your kitty from? Can't wait for some pics of your new kitty too :wink:


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

34? tsk tsk, that's nothing!! I'm turning 42 this october... and I'm still alive to tell about it.  

Welcome to the forum, kick back and enjoy the great people here!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Ashleigh and welcome to the Cat Forum!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Ashleigh - it is nice to have you here


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Welcome Ashleigh! Oh I bet you are so excited about your new kitty!  Do you have a name picked out already? You will just love this forum it is so packed with information and super people and friends!
How blessed you are to enjoy your job, not many could have the love and patience to do such work.( I bet it can be emotionally draining some days :roll: )
Greetings to you and Tony and your bull terrier too! Looking forward to hearing more about your Tortie too!


----------

